# What to expect? Cyberjaya



## Ivelisse (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi!!

I got a job at Cyberjaya, never been in Malaysia before, so not sure about what to expect there (except humid hot weather and good food), i just got the job but doesn't include any relocation expenses, and the salary is around RM3600, so i will not be making big bucks like many expats, but i'm single, i don't mind sharing a flat, and i'm a quiet person, not looking for crazy party lifestyle, maybe just going out for dinner on weekends, enjoying the outdoors, do you guys think this salary will allow me to have a decent quality of life?

Also, since i have been reading that Cyberjaya isn't a place for people without a car, how easy is to get a car loan? How much is a good starting price to get a decent car? (i don't care if is old, no preference between Malaysia made vs import).

And anyone knows about residential complexes within walking distance to HSBC/DHL? (it's the area where my office is located).

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi Ivelisse,

Cyberjaya is relatively a new developing area while there are many offices and colleges there, many people choose to live outside of Cyberjaya to have a livelier life. Currently there is one recently opened mall (D'Pulze) in the area and many eateries/ shops scattered all over. As many more residential projects are reaching their completion supposedly the area will be much livelier once residents moved in. As for salary, the RM3600 is after tax or before? If this is your first job then the salary is acceptable however if you do have more experience try ask for more? Car is expensive to own in Malaysia, what I would suggest is for you to rely on public transport for a start then decide once you have settled (try ask opinions from your colleagues)

Should you decide to live in Cyberjaya, try look for few apartments or condos listed on below bus routes as this route connect to your work place: (the fare is RM1 per ride. To save up buy the RM40 monthly pass)

Routes | MyRapid

Cyberia Smart Homes, Domain/ NEoCyber and Apartment D'Melor is more famous and comprise of many expats and students. Domain/NeoCyber is surrounded by many shoplots so you dont need to go out should u need to do grocer or buy dinner (even Dominos Pizza is there).There are a few bars and pubs there too. You can google up 'room for rent in cyberia' for example and a few website should be found and you can start searching for your room there. There are a few bus routes in Cyberjaya and few of them connect you to 'Putrajaya Sentral' (bus code: U429, for example) which is an integrated public transport terminal with speed train which will take you to KL city center in 20 minutes, bus to destinations all over the country and few bus routes should you want to tour the Putrajaya area. 

Let me know if u have more queries I'll try to be of help


----------



## Ivelisse (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, Anonserg, i will look for flats on the places you mention, still doing online research, since i'm not yet in Malaysia.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Ivelisse said:


> Thank you for your reply, Anonserg, i will look for flats on the places you mention, still doing online research, since i'm not yet in Malaysia.


U can try these links for a start:
Rooms For Rent, Bedspaces, and Sublets in Cyberjaya
25 | Room to Let / Room for Rent | Find All In Let A Room.com
For Rent Cyberjaya Master Room | Mitula Homes


----------



## movingtoML (Jul 12, 2014)

*Moving to CyberJaya from India. Need help in Renting a House*

Hello Guys,

I got an offer from an IT firm in Cyberjaya for 7000MYR Per month. 

Is this good and how much tax do i need to Pay for this Salary?.

Is cyberjaya a Good place for Living or is there any other place near by which is Safe and good for Living?.

What are the Rent charges for a 1 BHK house?. I am going to Join on August and Really need your help. It would be great if someone Living in Cyberjaya/KL could reply to my Post.


Thanks in Advance....


----------

